

Twitters Future: Dull, Boring & Corporate - franze
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13749010

======
mikk0j
The article isn't so much about the company as about the network. Fair enough,
some accounts have been taken over by their "official" owners in the case of
trademarked names etc. But this is a far cry from turning dull & corporate --
developers are still making great fun accounts and apps on Twitter.

Twitter's real problem, like all open communications platforms, is and will be
spam. Boring is a neutral. Spam is a negative, and needs to be fought against.

